
Show HN: Memory AI – Fully Automatic Time Tracking Powered by Deep Learning - mariusorvik
https://timelyapp.com/memory-ai
======
matmik
Hello everybody :) When we released Timely a few years back we always
described it as the time tracking app to end time tracking. The truth is that
it wasn't quite there at the time.

But now, with AI coming as far it has, we can finally actually able to deliver
on that promise.

It's been a long road here and I'm so happy to launch it. Please let us know
what you think! :)

~~~
BartBoch
Hi there, great idea and app! One suggestion though - this could be a huge
thing in the freelancer world. I wonder if you will be supporting freelancer
model of working?

~~~
mariusorvik
Hi! Could you specify exactly what you mean with 'freelancer model of
working'?

We have a lot of freelancers using Timely today, but we'd love to make it even
better for them!

~~~
BartBoch
I mean no suggested working hours. Most time management, work management tools
assume, that you work similar hours every day. So when you try to log
something outside of those hours, either it is difficult, or time-consuming.

If I work - let's say - at 9am to 4pm today and 5pm to 3am tomorrow, I would
like to be able to log that. Too many tools are ignoring people, that work
crazy hours, and usually, those are the people, that could use time management
tools the most...

